# Wheels?



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

I need a new wheel for my degu's and was wondering what was the best option was. Ive heard wodent wheel and silent spinner are good choices but wanted your opinion too.
They have a flying saucer in their cage at the moment, which they love but as i am building them a much larger cage i thought ide get them a wheel as well. 
Thanks

P.S sorry for posting this twice


----------

